# Most sought after stations



## Thinktankbros (Jul 3, 2013)

I recently acquired a architectural design program and have a 3d printer. thinking about starting a small business dedicated to printing models for model train enthusiasts I went to school for architecture and have an interest in historical transportation architecture I would be able to replicate the models for any scale desired. 

I am looking for requests and suggestions on what people are interested as well as typical expected price points. 

Im excited to hear from everyone. also if you would like to include documentation about the station, pictures and or construction documents that would definitely save time.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very exciting news.

You may have noticed there have been several threads here on
the Forum about 3 D printing.

Are we to assume the printed material is a plastic?

Are you thinking of printing a completed structure or the structure
as a kit of printed parts?

You may consider printing various parts such as gears
and that sort of thing that are no longer available
on the market. 

Is it possible to print a part, for example, from a 3 D photo or scan?

It will be interesting to see the response you get. 

Best of luck

Don


----------



## Thinktankbros (Jul 3, 2013)

yes its PLA plastic, ill look for the other posts I posted a while back then got busy trying to find a computer program that would suit me. 

I could print whole or partial buildings things bigger than 6"x6"x11 would have to be printed in pieces.

I do have the ability to print parts as well, however I do not own a license in any programs of that sort.

I have tried some 3d scanning and for the time refining the model it is just much easier to start from scratch


----------

